

Chromebook as a Thin Client for Development - programble
https://cmcenroe.me/2015/05/31/chromebook-vpn.html

======
programble
Discussion at
[https://lobste.rs/s/n7mpm0/chromebook_as_a_thin_client_for_d...](https://lobste.rs/s/n7mpm0/chromebook_as_a_thin_client_for_development)

